# Do you think our dogs would survive in the wild?



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

Was talking to one of my friends about this today. What if we could take a new born APBT puppy and slip it in with the newborns of wild dogs or wolves. Say that the mother wolf. accepted this apbt as one of its own and treated it just like the others. Do you think that it would be able to hunt and survive in the wild?

lol crazy i know, but i think that all dogs have a survival instinct in them


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Depending on it's level of dog aggression the pack might suffer problems when he/she reached maturity. Also I don't know how far they can communicate over long distances since they don't normally howl. I guess anything is possible, but I think an arctic breed would have a higher survival rate than an apbt. I don't think they would have a problem hunting though.


----------



## king954 (Oct 16, 2010)

i believe all dogs do and pits thrive on pack leadership so IF he was accepted then yuh


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd say no, if they're out in the complete wild with no humans around, they might make it a little while but doubt they'd make it thru the winter. They dont have the coats for it. Plus like Aimee said I don't know how well they'd do with communicating, and when the pack would go on a hunt I don't know if they'd be able to keep up. Wolves are a lot faster...


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

It all depends on the location, Some places have very easy going winters. 
As for hunting, it would absolutely be no problem. Pit bulls were used for bull-baiting, dog fighting, "rat-ing", and other hunting sports/jobs.
They have a natural prey drive, All it takes is the right situation and scenario to bring it out.
Living as a pack might be an issue once it matures, But then again, If brought in from a pup, It could be possible to peacefully coincide with the pack.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't really think so; the DA that is natural in this breed would be its downfall. Now my husky when she was healthy I have no doubt in my mind would not only survive but thrive! I always said zombie apocalypse Tike is ready!!! lol


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

Probably not because wolves are different from dogs. The difference isn't that great but enough that the apbt won't hold out. Pack hierarchy is very sophisticated in a wolf pack and when there is failure to comply it's no mercy. Wolves are indeed faster, bigger and not to mention smarter. They have more cognitive/problem solving capabilities than dogs do, so the APBT would NOT be able to keep up.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

king954 said:


> i believe all dogs do and pits thrive on pack leadership so IF he was accepted then yuh


What makes you think pits thrive on pack leadership? Sure they do with their human pack, but with some pit bulls, other dogs are an issue.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

the first thing I would consider,DA is something that would be A considered issue.
yet,animals quickly revert to primal instincts quickly.A dog I feel would consider and fathom their situation and their need to be a member in a pack to survive.
I would be more concerned to the environment and the elements.
pits were they to survive A humid element,what would happen in an extreme weather transition?
and theirs been some pits in NC and Texas that were loose with packs.I've known of this through people in the pit world.
wolf and wolf types,huskies,malamutes,do the best,and also herding breeds.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

echs332000 said:


> Was talking to one of my friends about this today. What if we could take a new born APBT puppy and slip it in with the newborns of wild dogs or wolves. Say that the mother wolf. accepted this apbt as one of its own and treated it just like the others. Do you think that it would be able to hunt and survive in the wild?
> 
> lol crazy i know, but i think that all dogs have a survival instinct in them


wild dogs in africa have a bit of a stronger bite than rotti's and rotti's stronger than most domestic dogs including APBTs APBTs muscles in the right places to hold on and wear down, the most violent part of the attack from an APBT compared to a GSD, a Doberman, or a wolf bite is all those dogs will leave a scissor like wound vs.. pliers and violent shaking.. the shaking is what most APBTs had to get under control to pass K9 tests. Just youtube brady bar bite tests.. now thats outta the way.. 
GENETICS
Introducing ONE dog is only going to make coydogs... No fear of man... the dog will be bred out and won't be able to be seen with the eye other than the fact the wolves, or wild dogs would be coming closer than normal.

NOW as a pack! IF you replace the litters of 2 or 3 den mothers in a wolf pack with entire litters of no other than high end APBTs.. The rebirth of the killer hounds would appear... JMO

Either way, thats someting I would shoot.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

"Probably not, for two reasons. First, the short coat would not provide adequate protection from the elements. Second, most APBT's would waste valuable food gathering time and expose themselves to danger needlessly" - Richard F. Stratton


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Probably not on their own, but if the world were to suffer some sort of apocalyptic event where it came down to survival I would most certainly want my pit bull by my side!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> "Probably not, for two reasons. First, the short coat would not provide adequate protection from the elements. Second, most APBT's would waste valuable food gathering time and expose themselves to danger needlessly" - Richard F. Stratton


lol :goodpost:


----------



## Jester09 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hahahahahaha... Sorry. I just pictured Jester in the wild. He's terrified of my parents cat. If a raccoon or something so much as hissed at him, he would cower and flee. Hunting would be TOUGH for him lmao. He could stay at the cave and mind the chillin's though like a good little wifey wolf! Haha.
He's so anti-dominant. I looked over the other day to see my sister-in-law's daschound humping his leg. I just don't see him making it. The breed in general, yes. Maybe not in a wolf pack per say. But there are packs of wild dogs all over the place. Here in east texas, the winters stay pretty mild, and further south, I'm sure they could.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I think a puppy would adapt fine with wolves of course depending on the dogs itself. 


As for on their own as a pack of APBT in and Apocalypse lol.

I think they could. Survival of the fittest at its best lol. I do think some would form a pack and so the DA dogs left behind would end up being killed by a pack and the packs would survive. 


My group for example. Stack, Snoop, Faith, Bee, Slim, Francis  and Xena ( a puppy) would all pack together I am sure. None of them are DA to the point of attacking without being provoked and as they are family and raised together they all already share a peaceful bond as is. Mae unfortunately would not make it  She is only apart of my pack lol


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ok DA aside another issue I see with this breed surviving is how determine they are, say they set out to take down a deer, they will not give up once they have a hold of the beast so even as the deer causes huge amounts of damage it will not let go like a wolf or husky would. There in obtaining fatal wounds that while the rest of the pack may get to eat they may have lost there best hunter/tracker causing more damage than a missed meal.


----------

